# i want to buy a webpace and a domain , can anyone suggest me good hosting companies



## sumitbir2007 (Dec 22, 2010)

if anyone can , please suggest me nice, companies , and tell me your experience with them . i want to research before spending money on any one of them.


----------



## Coool (Dec 25, 2010)

*Re: i want to buy a webpace and a domain , can anyone suggest me good hosting compani*

hostgator
1and1


----------



## sumitbir2007 (Dec 25, 2010)

*Re: i want to buy a webpace and a domain , can anyone suggest me good hosting compani*

thanx but is bluehost any worth?


----------



## ico (Dec 25, 2010)

*Re: i want to buy a webpace and a domain , can anyone suggest me good hosting compani*

Personally, I use Outpower Hosting - Reliable cheap Linux cPanel Indian Hosting & Domains


----------



## Coool (Dec 27, 2010)

*Re: i want to buy a webpace and a domain , can anyone suggest me good hosting compani*



sumitbir2007 said:


> thanx but is bluehost any worth?



Can't say as I never used.

And also check out:
Host4Cheap - Hosting at Affordable Prices
Hosting | Web Hosting | Website Hosting | Unlimited Hosting | Unlimited Web Hosting | Reseller Hosting | Dedicated Server Hosting | FFmpeg Hosting | Tube Site Hosting | Affiliate Web Hosting – Certified Hosting.
hosting.snoork.com/

I'm using all the above services and I have no problems with them till now!


----------



## ahref (Dec 29, 2010)

*Re: i want to buy a webpace and a domain , can anyone suggest me good hosting compani*

You can consider Web hosting India, United States cheap web space, web hosting companies in india,affordable web hosting at India. also for your hosting needs.


----------



## gagan007 (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: i want to buy a webpace and a domain , can anyone suggest me good hosting compani*

ico has personal experience on outpowerhosting, I have good experience (for past 4 years) on 3ix.org . I have got 6 domains registered by them.

name.com is one good place if you want to get a domain name only...


----------



## PraKs (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: i want to buy a webpace and a domain , can anyone suggest me good hosting compani*

Can anyone share domain registration vendor who can provide good deal for 5 years of registration ?


----------



## sumitbir2007 (Mar 8, 2011)

*Re: i want to buy a webpace and a domain , can anyone suggest me good hosting compani*

nice info! i registered with bluehost for an year for unlimited everything


----------



## priyaviv45 (Mar 8, 2011)

*Re: i want to buy a webpace and a domain , can anyone suggest me good hosting compani*

Thats great Sumit....


----------



## PraKs (Mar 8, 2011)

*Re: i want to buy a webpace and a domain , can anyone suggest me good hosting compani*



sumitbir2007 said:


> nice info! i registered with bluehost for an year for unlimited everything



How much did you pay ?


----------



## sunzeal (Mar 8, 2011)

*Re: i want to buy a webpace and a domain , can anyone suggest me good hosting compani*

well, i have been using my365host << and i would say its good.

I have been using it from like 8-9 months, had a downtime due to DDos attacks, other than than site loading times, uptime etc are perfect.

Even Hostgator is also good.

Currently i pay 5.99$ for 100GB Bandwith + 2GB Diskspace and 2 Addon Domain.


----------



## murphw (Mar 28, 2011)

*Re: i want to buy a webpace and a domain , can anyone suggest me good hosting compani*

i use ix web hosting for almost a year now and I would definitely recommend them. They got good and affordable hosting packages and 24 - 7 support.


----------

